# What kind of shrimps do you guys like?



## jlo (Mar 26, 2009)

Let them us what you kind of shrimp do you like( the one you will buy and keep).

Me: CRS, CBS, bule tiger, bee, cardinal, orange, blue, yellow,green.


----------



## tefsom85 (Jan 27, 2007)

RCS and popcorn


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I have some sri lanka dwarf shrimp that never get boring.

http://www.petshrimp.com/Csimoni.html

I also like my cherries and blueberries. my crs dont produce and are thus boring. haha.


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Currently I am keeping RCS and yellow shrimp (in separate tanks). Love them both--they are so much fun to watch!

I'm probably a little partial to the yellows now as they are newer. Am expecting some CBS soon and looking forward to seeing how they will fare in the tank w/ the RCS.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi jlo,

I have a 6 gallon with Red Cherry Shrimp. Unfortunately I am not doing well with them and haven't figured out why yet.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I enjoy my snowball









and my CRS


----------



## max23 (Mar 13, 2008)

For me, Tiger, Yellow, Snow and Cherry.


----------

